# Disappointed w/ACTIVATED CHARCOAL in replace of charcoal rub spice



## chueh (Oct 18, 2012)

I LOVE the charcoal cooking smell, but I DON"T like the fuss using a grill.  I like anything that's roasted too.  Thus, I use a compact rotisserie machine.  It does an OK job, yet I wanted to find the CHARCOAL RUB spice.  I thought I could have my rotisseries with slight degree of charcoal flavor.  I searched online, and found people mentioning that there used to be a spice called charcoal rub on the market but not anymore.  Some even suggested to use "activated charcoal" and mix with your own spices, to avoid MSG or other additives in the commercial barbecue rubs.  

OK,,so I bought the activated charcoal at GNC and rub the fine powdery charcoal on the meat.  However, the charcoal produced absolutely no smell during cooking or done cooking.  That was the name of it "ACTIVATED CHARCOAL."  How can charcoal not produce any charcoal when it's cooked?

Did I use the right thing???

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2012)

chueh said:


> I LOVE the charcoal cooking smell, but I DON"T like the fuss using a grill.  I like anything that's roasted too.  Thus, I use a compact rotisserie machine.  It does an OK job, yet I wanted to find the CHARCOAL RUB spice.  I thought I could have my rotisseries with slight degree of charcoal flavor.  I searched online, and found people mentioning that there used to be a spice called charcoal rub on the market but not anymore.  Some even suggested to use "activated charcoal" and mix with your own spices, to avoid MSG or other additives in the commercial barbecue rubs.
> 
> OK,,so I bought the activated charcoal at GNC and rub the fine powdery charcoal on the meat.  However, the charcoal produced absolutely no smell during cooking or done cooking.  That was the name of it "ACTIVATED CHARCOAL."  How can charcoal not produce any charcoal when it's cooked?
> 
> ...




Charcoal doesn't burn at meat roasting temps.  Consider using a little Liquid Smoke.


----------



## chueh (Oct 18, 2012)

I see...Thanks


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 18, 2012)

Andy is quite right, of course, but the situation is worse than that for anyone wanting an odor from activated carbon/charcoal. Activated carbon is amazingly porous, and one of its functions is to trap odors through adsorption (not the same as absorption), so it would have the opposite of the effect that you were looking for. 
Cheers.


----------



## chueh (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah...How can I expect to get the flavor without putting effort to grill food, clean the equipment and tools, and all the fuss!!!!!!

But the information I got from those people who suggest to use activated charcoal to get the flavor obviously have never done that themselves.....


----------



## GLC (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, I don't think there's any doubt someone was wildly guessing out of the pathological compulsion you sometimes see to answer when you don't know anything. 

The smoke flavor is going to have be get there by applying it directly, the liquid smoke in marinade, or one of the stovetop smokers. 

You can buy smoked spices. I have some smoke paprika that's really SMOKED. My grocery had some bulk smoked salt from Mexico that was powerfully smoked, very strong. I don't know this company, but they have a variety of smoked spices, including some smoked grill rub. .

Smoked Spices - Products | Smoke Fine Foods

And King Kooker makes smoked hickory rub, smoked chicken rub, and smoked fish rub. Never used them myself. 






Smoking and Grilling Seasonings : King Kooker, Outdoor Cooking Products

As to the indoor smokers, I'll tell you right off, I haven't used one of those. But from what I read in the user reviews, they work and don't stink up the house. 

This is a common type:





Camerons Products Stainless Steel Stovetop Smoker: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining

There's also a kettle type:





Nordic Ware 365 Indoor/Outdoor Kettle Smoker: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining

I don't see any user reviews for the kettle type, but the first type is said to be tight and doesn't leak smoke and doesn't end up with smoke in the house. They are also used by first smoking on the range top and then finishing in the oven. I suspect that give the smoke time to settle some. Most users say it's pretty much what they get on the outdoor grill. I do suspect they had good stove vent systems, though.


----------



## chueh (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, great info, GLC.  Thank you.  I feel like a great chef already by reading the info you provided, LOL.....  but seriously, I appreciate your putting the time to post the info for me


----------



## Smoke Bloke (May 11, 2017)

*Solution to tasteless activated charcoal Rubs*

I just found this Post and wanted to add some new info that I read recently about the use of Activated Charcoal in BBQ Rubs "The sole purpose of Activated Charcoal in Industry is to filter, neutralize, and remove all odours from water and air. It is used in water filters, air conditioning, and gas masks, and is now popular in Steak Rubs to add char flavour, but technically it would absorb and neutralize all flavours in the meat, rendering it tasteless!"
There is a new tasty Charcoal rub in Australia that I just tried, that solved that issue, by smoking the activated charcoal and filling all it's pores with smoke and deactivating it so it won't absorb and neutralise the flavours off the meat. That's the Solution.


----------



## msmofet (May 11, 2017)

I thought activated charcoal was taken in pill form to remove toxins from your body. Some people took it the day after drinking to much to alleviate or eliminate a hangover. 


I use liquid smoke in soups and dips and such. 

I also use a Nordic Ware indoor smoker.


----------



## Smoke Bloke (May 11, 2017)

The latest BBQ fad here in Aus is to simulate Charcoal Grilled Meats by adding a charcoal Rub and cooking it in a frypan, or under the house electric grill or in oven.

There are 3 charcoal Rubs available: Tatonka Dust, Hardcore Carnivore Black, and a tasty new one called 'Gunpowder: Smokey Activated Charcoal Pepper Salt Rub'. The last one is the one that solved the flavour absorbing issue of Activated Charcoal. Ask them if they can mail a bag to youall in the US.


----------



## CraigC (May 12, 2017)

I'll stick to actual hardwood charcoal in the grill and wood splits in the smoker. There isn't a sub for cooking over real, hardwood fuel.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 12, 2017)

Huh.  The only time I've used activated charcoal was in aquarium filters.  I've also read that it's good in caps for poison control in people and pets.

I'd rather use the "regular" hardwood charcoal for grilling.


----------



## roadfix (May 12, 2017)

I love cooking over natural hardwood briquettes.   I'm currently using Stubb's.   I also keep a bag of lump hardwood charcoal.
Weber recently came out with their own version of 100% hardwood briquettes but they're pricey at $20 per 20 lb bag.....that's a buck per pound for charcoal.   Supposed burn time is longer than most other comparable briquettes, including Kingsford Competition.


----------



## Caslon (May 13, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  The only time I've used activated charcoal was in aquarium filters.



I don't get it either, lol.  Activated charcoal absorbs odors and such.  Wouldn't it want to absorb good tasting meat flavor too? 

The reasoning is understandable tho.  Trying to get more of a bbq experience in an oven. 

I dabbled with that.  I gave up (diluted Liquid Smoke in a pan, etc).


----------



## Smoke Bloke (May 13, 2017)

Activated Charcoal is clean sterilised natural charcoal that is oxygenated and opened up by high pressure steam, this creates millions of surfaces that can absorb pollutants or odours, it is used in Gas Masks. 

Fish Tank filters use it to clean the water, but after a month all the holes are filled up and used, so it has to be replaced as it won't filter the water anymore.

'Aussie BBQ Smoke' cold smoke the activated charcoal to fill the microscopic holes with tasty wood smoke, then when all the absorbing abilities are expired, they grind it up with smoked Peppercorns and smoked Himalayan Salt. NOW the Activated Charcoal is ok to use on meat as it will add smoky charcoal flavor, not take flavors away from the meat. Genius eh?

I sprinkled some on lamb chops under the electric griller and they tasted 
just like they had been char grilled over Charcoal and Wood Chunks.


----------



## rodentraiser (May 13, 2017)

I use a Grill Mates Mesquite marinade for steak in my oven sometimes. What I do is slice the meat and marinate it, then slow cook it in the oven at about 200° for about an hour. At that point, the whole room smells like an outdoor charcoal BBQ, but I love that smell so I let it go. Meat tastes good, too.


----------



## blissful (May 24, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/activated-charcoal-food-trend-pretty-162531594.html

The new activated charcoal fad, fun to look at and not so much to eat. I don't think I'll be trying it. To each their own, good luck.


----------

